# meetup.com



## monkeyisland91 (Nov 30, 2009)

I found this site about month or two ago and I searched social anxiety in my area and suprised there's actually few groups that are in my area that have people meetup who have social anxiety or extremely shy.... I was pondering on how they're able to join as I would be terrified... Probally cause it seems boring but anyone here join a group through here and if you did how was it?

They have photos of members and what they did and I don't see anything wrong with them externally..lol


----------

